# LEPRACUTTAS IN THE FLESH



## N2TORTS (Oct 5, 2012)

Yup in the flesh â€¦.the Lepracutta siblings. At almost 2 years old these two are growing big. Starting life at a mere 30 grams , now up into the poundage range. Silly ( the lighter one ) has more tell tell signs of the Sullie in growth rate, carapace shape, leg and head shapes as well as scaling and also the one with the most personality. â€œ Billyâ€ ( darker one) â€¦.more Leo attributes , and a little more on the shy side. Both have and still going through some amazing transitions. Great torts to have within my collection , and LQQKERS to boot!

THIS IS NOT SHARED TO START A DEBATE IF YOU DONT LIKE IT (HYBRIDS) CLOSE THE PAGE- *PLEASE*












































JD~


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Oct 5, 2012)

My question will be, how big is oldest lepracutta known in captivity?
Do they inherit burrowing gen?


----------



## pam (Oct 5, 2012)

They are beautiful


----------



## mctlong (Oct 5, 2012)

I absolutely love the rays pattern on that Silly. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Greg T (Oct 5, 2012)

They do have wonderful patterns. more like a sulcata, but with the leopard pattern almost hidden in the background.


----------



## TheTortoiseWhisperer (Oct 5, 2012)

They really are beautifullllllllllll!!!!!!!!


----------



## hlester22 (Oct 5, 2012)

Very pretty.


----------



## DrewsLife727 (Oct 5, 2012)

That's awesome JD!


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Oct 5, 2012)

Very interesting to see how they're growing, JD. Thanks!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 5, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Oct 5, 2012)

Really cool


----------



## DanikaM (Oct 5, 2012)

They are so beautiful, I love them.


----------



## wellington (Oct 5, 2012)

They are beautiful. Interesting how the one has more of a sully face and the other more Leo face.


----------



## ColorfulTortoise (Oct 5, 2012)

Really cool hybrids. Congrats on the new torts!


----------



## Q'sTortie (Oct 5, 2012)

They are gorgeous!


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 5, 2012)

wellington said:


> They are beautiful. Interesting how the one has more of a sully face and the other more Leo face.



Barb â€¦.yes one of the most different characteristicsâ€™ I notice right off the bat when viewing them side by side . Also front legs look different as well as their rear end~  ( the darker one has more of a Leo buttâ€¦while the other a Sullie â€œtushâ€. 




Yellow Turtle said:


> My question will be, how big is oldest lepracutta known in captivity?
> Do they inherit burrowing gen?



I would guestamate around 7-10 years as far as age....... the size ? I do know someone who has a subadult probably around 30 pounds. I saw the first ones in person in SO CAL 2006. As of now, really no digging to any degree other than the norm of " snuggling down" .


----------



## tortadise (Oct 5, 2012)

They really are showing quite the radiations in pattern.


----------



## l0velesly (Oct 5, 2012)

Impressive!


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 5, 2012)

GeoTerraTestudo said:


> Very interesting to see how they're growing, JD. Thanks!



^5 Geo....





DrewsLife727 
RE: LEPRACUTTAS IN THE FLESH 
That's awesome JD!

Thanks buddy .....they are a kick in the pants with TOns of personality


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Oct 5, 2012)

Looking good! Love the mixed colors! I like hybrids.


----------

